
Getting serious about political ad transparency with Ad Analysis for Facebook - cpeterso
https://blog.mozilla.org/netpolicy/2018/10/18/getting-serious-about-political-ad-transparency-with-ad-analysis-for-facebook/
======
csense
So...how does it work?

~~~
lxt
Hi! My team developed the extension.

The Ad Analysis extension uses two data sources: 1\. It locally (on your
machine) collects the ads you see as you see them on Facebok and analyzes and
aggregates the targeting information for each of these ads. Your data is not
sent anywhere. 2\. It contains a dataset (thanks in part to the New York Times
and Propublica) that shows you who the top political advertisers are on
Facebook, how they target their ads, and what those ads are. This means you
can see ads that you would not normally be shown.

I hope this is helpful!

